# Question for local divers



## themance (Oct 29, 2014)

I was curious to see if anyone knows of a round about location near p'cola where I can dive for fossils or that fossils have been found. A lot of research is pointing me further east in Florida but I was more curious about if there are any local locations. If you do not want to post it you can PM me. Any help or direction would be much appreciated.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Someone posted in another forum that they found a shark tooth at Pickens recently, but it did not appear fossilized. You may find artifacts in some locations, but fossils are rare. Not much river diving done around here, and the mud Bottom of the bays are less conducive due to vis issues. Just my $0.02


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Venice beach south of Tampa has a lot of fossalized shark teeth. There are several charter boats in that area that cater to divers for shark teeth. Do a search on spearfishing planet web site.


----------



## Timber63 (Apr 2, 2012)

Venice Fl is definitely the place to go. In this area you would have to go a little further north along some of the creek beds for good fossil hunting. Including shark teeth.


----------



## themance (Oct 29, 2014)

Dang that's a nice haul Timber63. Looks like a great mix of megs, and mammal bones. I have always wanted to visit Venice. I have hunted in Summerville, Sc for megs and mastodon fossils with great success. Might hit Venice in the fall


----------



## Timber63 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks Themance!! The fall is a great time to go. Motels are half the price compared to summer rates. This past September there was only us and one other boat out on the boneyard. Not crowded at all.


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

You interested in sunken wrecks for treasure??? PM


----------



## JustinR (Jul 23, 2015)

*Megs all day long*

I really cant speak for here but in NC of the coast of Wilmington you can find meg teeth there until you cant carry any more.


----------

